# got my second yesterday!



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well we saw this nice tom right next to the road by some guys penned up tame turkeys. so we decided to go down the road and get out and go to the other side of the road and set up about 400 yards away and try to call him in. we set up and started calling and him and the tame turkey both kept gobbling. finally after about an hour he came and i dropped him with one shot at 30 yards! we kept hunting and we located some turkeys and set up and called them for a while then the hung up. we went in their direction and heard another gobble but couldnt get an answer so we kept goin. we came over this hill and they were standing there, 2 jakes and 3 hens. my friend shot the larger of the two jakes. we will be going back down there next week for our third and final bird!! turkey hunting is a blast!
[siteimg]7009[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7010[/siteimg]


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice bird


----------

